# Wanted : R32/R33/R34 OEM Radiator Fan Shroud



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm after a plastic oem fan shroud from any skyline basically, going to use it on my JZ swapped S15 so doesn't matter which car it's out of. 

Thanks.


----------

